
GKE’s new dataplane uses the eBPF-based Cilium project - genbit
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/containers-kubernetes/bringing-ebfp-and-cilium-to-google-kubernetes-engine
======
fristonio
Kudos to the entire Cilium team and community for this fantastic milestone.
It's good to see how the project has matured over the years.

------
hacknat
It seems like eBPF is emerging as the de facto winner for K8s CNI.

------
SkyLinx
What is gke using at the moment?

